# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  10 Tips tegen zweetvoeten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*10 tips tegen zweetvoeten* 

Iedereen heeft wel eens last van zweetvoeten, na een hevige inspanning of bij warm weer. 

Maar sommige mensen hebben er bijna continu last van. Ze zweten overmatig, hun voeten voelen altijd vochtig en koud aan en verspreiden een typische zweetgeur. 
Dat is niet alleen erg onaangenaam, zweetvoeten vormen ook een gemakkelijke prooi voor schimmels. 

1. Was je voeten elke dag minstens één keer met koud of lauw water, met een milde zeep of zonder zeep. Droog je voeten goed op alle plaatsen en wrijf ze achteraf eventueel in met wat lotion zodat ze niet uitdrogen.
Voeg eventueel één keer per week natriumbicarbonaat (1 eetlepel per l iter water) of azijn (100 ml per liter) toe aan het water. In hardnekkige gevallen kan het nodig zijn om de voeten geregeld te wassen met een antibacteriële zeep zoals betadine scrub (povidon jodium zeepoplossing) of Hibiscrub (chloorhexidine zeep oplossing). In het begin elke dag gedurende één week, nadien 2 à 3 keer per week.

2. Draag goed ademende schoenen: 
Leren schoenen zijn het best of speciale ventilerende schoenen. Vermijd kunststof materialen zoals rubber en nylon. Wissel dagelijks van schoenen zodat ze steeds goed kunnen uitdrogen. Zorg ook voor 2 paar veiligheids- of sportschoenen in plaats van 1 paar, zo kunnen de schoenen voldoende luchten. Draag als het weer het toelaat open schoenen en loop blootsvoets als de omstandigheden dat toelaten.

3. Draag alleen sokken van wol of katoen. 
Vervang je sokken elke dag of meerdere keren per dag indien nodig. Gebruik liever geen wasverzachter voor de sokken omdat ze hierdoor minder vocht kunnen opnemen. 

4. Gebruik eventueel inlegzooltjes die het overtollige zweet absorberen.

5. Controleer of er geen eelt op je voeten zit. 
Eelt neemt bij overmatige voettranspiratie veel vocht op. Dit stimuleert de wildgroei van voetbacteriën.

6. Boorzuurschilfers: 
worden in schoenen of sokken gestrooid om vocht op te nemen en de voeten droog te houden. Boorzuur bestaat ook in poedervorm. 

7. Voetsprays en -poeders: 
er zijn diverse producten op de markt om op de voeten of in de schoenen te spuiten die een bacteriedodende werking hebben en geuren zouden tegenhouden.
Talkpoeder of zinkzalf: Breng talk of zinkzalf op de voeten aan, deze absorberen het overtollige vocht. 

8. In hardnekkige gevallen kan een crème of verstuiver met aluminiumhydroxichloride of aluminiumchloride hexahydraat gebruikt worden. 
Gedurende 3 dagen 's avonds op voetzolen, 's morgens goed reinigen; daarna eens per week herhalen. 

9. Iontoforese: 
Bij deze techniek wordt in speciaal ontwikkelde apparatuur een electrische stroom door een bakje met kraanwater geleid. Door de voeten gedurende enige tijd in dit bakje te houden wordt (waarschijnlijk) het zweetkanaaltje tijdelijk afgesloten. Het effect houdt enkele dagen aan.

10. In extreme gevallen is behandeling met botuline-toxine injecties te overwegen. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij kan het zweten afnemen met het ouder worden of door medicatiegebruik ... ik zweet bijv s'nachts overal, maar m'n vroegere zweet/stinkvoeten > die heb ik plots niet meer???

----------

